# Fender Custom Shop + Dr.Z + Suhr Badger action!!!



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've spent the last couple of weeks in the studio writing some original tunes. If you have a few minutes, feel free to check out one of my songs we recorded called, "Straight Up Country". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgVeONkhOgM

Thanks for watching and getting your ******* on!!








Kris


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great playing and Tele Twang goodness !!! Congrats


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Great playing man!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

hey thanks for watching guys!!!!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yee Haw!!! That was some _fine_ chicken pickin son and a real treat to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice pickin. Sounds suspiciously close to a cross between Brent Masons "Hotwired" and Paul Chapmans "Uncle Daddy".


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I was really inspired to write a tune in the same style of "The Players".. so, of course it's going to sound like a Brent Mason rip off  heheh


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds friggin' awesome, Kris!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks so much!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Woot! Great playing and tune. Really enjoyed that. Everyone in the band sounds really accomplished.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks! we had a lot fun recording this one


----------

